# what is this ---flame box maple lol



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

[attachment=4542]just cut this down i thought it was maple? the leaves look like it. but the red threw me off nice fiugureing though. . nice log narly knobs all the way up 20 inches at base. any clues--- well for some reason my resized pics wont post ill try later but it looks like one of kevins seeds blew up here in the jet stream. this is the only pic that loads i cut a sqaure block that shows some strange birdseye looking grain ill try and shrink the pic but somethings not right with this resizeing mode. -----------heres a big pic of plane and sanded board of this log i dont see any bore holes in this log. any help with an id would be gratefull thanks dave:scratch_one-s_head:


----------



## Daren (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: what is this*

Come on ya' tease, pictures. :clapping:

.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: what is this*

let me guess-It looks like----like -I have to squint to see it----FBE...............


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: what is this*

Yep, definitely FBE!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: what is this*



DKMD said:


> Yep, definitely FBE!



finaly 1 fricken pic


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

It is not FBE. Not even close.


 
Just as pretty though. 

:yes:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> It is not FBE. Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks kevin -dam i thought i had an invasive speices or somthing ---lol but its got a wild grain thing goin on looks like waves or curls ill have to sand some down too see .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like to see a piece flat sawn and sanded to see the grain and figure to help us id it. whatever it is it's cool. The gnarly nobbie base may have some great figure, be carefull and put some thought into how you will cut it.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2012)

Doesn't look like gum to me, looks like it could almost be cedar elm, or even an oak. "Need an endgrain shot"! 


:i_dunno:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would like to see a piece flat sawn and sanded to see the grain and figure to help us id it. whatever it is it's cool. The gnarly nobbie base may have some great figure, be carefull and put some thought into how you will cut it.



hey greg yea its different i thouhgt it was an oak when i started seeing the chips comeing out . the leaves are just coming out but my computer keeps kicking me off and wont resize might be the vires they says attacking everyone i hope not i can send to peoples emails when they email me but thats it ill work on it. ill cut a slab of the 20 x20 stump block i cut and plane it and sand see if i can get it on. might be a good one its a 40 foot log. i added a large close up pic of a sanded board of this log dont see any beetle bore holes in this log any help would be gratefull . ps the dates wrong .thanks dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

heres a large pic of sanded board of this log dont see any bore holes ? looks like some nice wood though.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> heres a large pic of sanded board of this log dont see any bore holes ? looks like some nice wood though.


Pic didn't come through.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > heres a large pic of sanded board of this log dont see any bore holes ? looks like some nice wood though.
> ...



greg its at the beginning of the thread


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks a little like soft maple to me, that's not spalting, possible mineral coloring or sometimes called mineral stain. That's my guess, don't think its a hard maple. Still good wood though imo.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 21, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Looks a little like soft maple to me, that's not spalting, possible mineral coloring or sometimes called mineral stain. That's my guess, don't think its a hard maple. Still good wood though imo.



thanks greg it should have some nice match set boards cant wait to see it milled out lots of nobs and some crotch will be interesting ill let you know dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

My guess is 90% certain it is Ambrosia Maple.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> My guess is 90% certain it is Ambrosia Maple.



thanks ripjack all my other ambrosia trees have the beetle bore holes this one doesnt have any . but she looks great anyway and ill ill love her all the way to the saw blade .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> My guess is 90% certain it is Ambrosia Maple.


Dave does have a ton of ambrosia maple but this one doesn't have the typical bore holes or streaking of most ambrosia maple. First guess was ambrosia from the end slice of the log but even that was pretty extreme and not the typical sections of color from the borers. It has solid color in the core all the way through the log. the flat cut shows that there is no evidence of ambrosia beetles or bore holes. It's definatly not spalt either, I stick with mineral stain as the cause of the coloring. And I as well as some of the others here have milled tons of maple, I have a large ambrosia maple milled and stickered at a friends house that I wish I could get some pictures of to show the difference, but too busy to go and get photos.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

i think your right greg its different from the rest that i harvested i was exploreing at the other end of my woods to see if the trees away from the swampy ground had any figuring in them BINGO its 100 yards away from there. theres a few beach over there i heard they get good ambrosia figureing also. i also cut a small shooter red oak that was growing out and attached at the base to one of the big maples and it had figure too. its like a box of chocolates you just dont know whats in side till you take a bit out.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

hey greg what would you suggest on milling this log would it be better as board slabs or turning blocks and such . just trying to get the most out of the design thanks dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> hey greg what would you suggest on milling this log would it be better as board slabs or turning blocks and such . just trying to get the most out of the design thanks dave


 Well since I do a little of everything with wood I usually mill a little of everything, 5/4, 10/4, 12/4 and some blocks for turning and playing on the lathe. You can ask 10 different people about this and get 10 different answers:yes: Kinda the same with finishing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well...I was pretty sure about it. Although on my phone I didn't see bore holes but it really looked like it to me....


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > hey greg what would you suggest on milling this log would it be better as board slabs or turning blocks and such . just trying to get the most out of the design thanks dave
> ...



gotcha will do


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...I was pretty sure about it. Although on my phone I didn't see bore holes but it really looked like it to me....



thanks ripjack i thought it was till i sanded it down yesterday and saw no holes nice stuff either way i have plenty of pics when i get all these logs sliced up cant wait dave


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 1, 2012)

*looks like...*

to me it looks like silver maple with a little bit of worm and a whole lot of heart wood or stain. since you said the leaves look like maple im thinking your probably right. its a small tree and ive seen them grow like that here in indiana. i think thats just heart and stain. where im at its extremely hard to find good white soft maple most of ours looks like that in the center.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2012)

*RE: looks like...*



Mr.Hunt said:


> to me it looks like silver maple with a little bit of worm and a whole lot of heart wood or stain. since you said the leaves look like maple im thinking your probably right. its a small tree and ive seen them grow like that here in indiana. i think thats just heart and stain. where im at its extremely hard to find good white soft maple most of ours looks like that in the center.
> [/quothanks for your input hunt its still purty ill post some pics when i slicer her up


----------

